# Angeln auf Cape York, Australien, Video



## Rob der Ranger (10. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute,
ich lebe in Cooktown, Nordaustralien und habe gutes Angelrevier vor der Haustuer.

Hier ein Link zum selbst gebastelten Video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNKpqhYQtzI

Wir fingen: Emperor, Mangrov Jacks, Perchs, ...

Wir haben viele grosse Kokodile hier und das Angeln von so einem Boot ist nicht ganz ungefaerlich.
Wer Fragen zur Gegend hat, bitte melden. Da ich als Ranger hier abeite, kenne ich mich gut aus.

Gruss, Rob


----------



## Andal (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Cape York, Australien, Video*

Das wär schon mal was. Aber die letzte Szene mit der Schlange... lieber in den hohen Norden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Cape York, Australien, Video*

Danke für den Film - aber für meinen persönlichen Geschmack:
Die Musik nervt ;-)


----------



## Angler9999 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Cape York, Australien, Video*

Schön mal was aus einem anderen Land zu sehen. Das könnte ruhig öfter sein.

Den Ton habe ich etwas leiser gemacht, dann wars gut.
Danke


----------

